# constipation and diet cola



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I have severe IBS-C. Has anyone experienced a great improvement upon giving up diet colas like Diet Coke?


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

YES - Diet colas were a major trigger for me. Regular colas aren't great either, but Diet colas were definitely the worse.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Artifical sweeteners destory your bacteria flora in you gut.The stuff is pure evil.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Artifical sweeteners destory your bacteria flora in you gut.The stuff is pure evil.


----------



## GutMatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

You're on the right track. Good Luck


----------



## Peppermint317 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a double edged sword. My IBS leaves me exhausted and sometimes I have to get a soda in the early afternoon to get me through my day. I do notice relief after I haven't had any diet soda for a while.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

artificial sweetener is basically the same as poison so its best to give it up anyhow- too many studies link it to major troubles in the body-migrains being one. I gave it up years ago after I read the horror stories of research on the stuff. I used to love diet coke....once your off of it awhile you dont miss it.


----------



## CJF (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to need a diet coke every afternoon to keep me going and would suffer the consequences (severe gas for me) and blame them on something else. I know the bubbles don't help me at all and having given it up my symptoms have definitely eased, but from reading this maybe it's the sweetners too. When I'm feeling good, I sometimes grab a coke and instantly regret it.I miss it though!


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I use soda to make me burp. Nothing else works but I take some if I'm desperate. Otherwise I just have water.


----------



## onthebit (Aug 11, 2009)

Pre-diagnosis, I used to always get a BM from diet soda, but when I became constipated, it stopped working. Giving it up hasn't given me any relief from IBS-C. But drinking it might make me worse.


----------

